# Choose a song for your funeral.



## Pine (Mar 17, 2011)

If you could have a song for your funeral, which one would it be? It can be sad, heavy, or whatever else. The choice depends on you.

I'd have a hard choice between the following two. It's hard because one is instrumental:
Gone Away by The Offspring
Orion by Metallica


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

I TRYYYYY SO HARD AND YET SO FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR IN THE EEEEEEEND IT DOESN'T EVEN MAAAAAAAAAATER.

Because nothin matters when you are dead.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2011)

[yt]BiZmkuMvJR4[/yt]

The most metal funeral song of all time. OF ALL TIME.



The Drunken Ace said:


> I TRYYYYY SO HARD AND YET SO FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR IN THE EEEEEEEND IT DOESN'T EVEN MAAAAAAAAAATER.


 Get out.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Get out.


Its called a joke.
[yt]XFvl2qsFLCs[/yt]
I want to say this, but it would not be appropriate due to the topic of suicide, I just like the song. I will have to think about it. 

Or if I wanted to a slideshow of life events I would use this song
[yt]JzS590AkE6c[/yt]


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't think of a single song I like that is appropriate for public let alone a funeral.


----------



## Icky (Mar 17, 2011)

People that embed Youtube videos are douchebags :v

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 17, 2011)

Death by White Lies.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;vQ8JKQ7QYYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ8JKQ7QYYM[/video]

[video=youtube;I7YShz4jxhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7YShz4jxhA[/video]


----------



## Hir (Mar 17, 2011)

[yt]EXg2HGFLLIc[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Mar 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;Gh_DkwNguSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh_DkwNguSY[/video]


----------



## Riavis (Mar 18, 2011)

If someone played a song at my funeral, I would come back from the dead and choke everyone involved. It's just so cheesy and generically boring.

The only reason my body will be part of a post-mortem ceremony is if I'm stuffed into the confetti canisters.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

I want my corpse to be exploded with heavy metal playing now.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

I want them to play awful music so people will cry at my funeral. :V


----------



## Lyoto (Mar 18, 2011)

All very valid suggestions but for me it's got to be this.

[video=youtube;A3b9gOtQoq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3b9gOtQoq4[/video]

Just so I can have a chuckle on my deathbed.  Lol.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

One, by Metallica. Or Highway to hell by ACDC. :3c


----------



## Vo (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know yet but

in b4 Another One Bites the Dust


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 18, 2011)

I suffer from really bad anhedonia... and I can't enjoy these songs anymore. But hopefully you guys can.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zfhlGBkMZA
Skip to 1:00 if you don't like the badass intro.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdYt9VkVek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYPXSJqZPhk
Currently I would prefer this one. A nice, peaceful, beautiful song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYpXvptY3wY


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 19, 2011)

> One, by Metallica. Or Highway to hell by ACDC. :3c


Stairway To Heaven as another option. x3
Or HaHa You're Dead by Green Day.

Dang, so many awesome songs to choose, I think my funeral will be much like a dance party.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;vyjN-DkhwaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyjN-DkhwaU[/video]


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 19, 2011)

It's like a tie between Jay-Z forever young, against me 8 full hours of sleep, Blink 182 Adams Song, and anything by JOHNNY MOTHER FUCKING CASH!

The way I see it is I'll party till death, die in my sleep, or off myself so this makes sense :-D


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Stairway To Heaven as another option.


 
What about elevator to purgatory? :V


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 26, 2011)

Kiss My Ass Good-Bye by 7 Year Bitich.


----------



## jla (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;P6iT-lMgfAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6iT-lMgfAI[/video]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 26, 2011)

There was already a thread on this? Shit.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 26, 2011)

Metallica's One as played by apocalyptica
[yt]8JjQGt7WjK0[/yt]
EDIT: Sorry about the sound quality. They sound breathtaking on their album.


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

don't make fun of me but....

Enya - Only time

:C


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol mine would be fireflies by owl city


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 26, 2011)

Or this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkOKCWDJ4iA

Didn't want to embed cause it autoruns.


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

no wait, I want something happy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBgPmw3JCN4


----------



## STB (Mar 26, 2011)

The choice was quite obvious:

[video=youtube;kbM6CNbxV2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbM6CNbxV2I[/video]


----------



## kitsunefighter (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a game nerd so probably:[video=youtube;_kTBbTSjZpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kTBbTSjZpI[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 30, 2011)

[yt]3S4HhDAaxko[/yt]


----------



## Scamper (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably Flag in the Ground by Sonata Arctica. Definitely not Another One Bites the Dust.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 4, 2011)

only my furriends get to come to my funeral
[yt]tEcZSGUv_ng[/yt]
no family

also, when i die i want my body to be skinned and my cats can eat my guts and i want my skeleton preserved in my room with the rest of my dead animals and bones
and then my cats can go in and see me


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

To my sister:

The Kills - Black Balloon 
[yt]ruc1jTK2H_s[/yt]

At the actual funeral, either:

John Anderson - Seminole Wind
[yt]vdqBCdjU5XI[/yt]

or

CAKE - Frank Sinatra 
[yt]NSypnaxAlP4[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, y'all and your sad songs.
Always reminds me of this: [yt]g3VrggQW7tk[/yt]
Was played at my moms funeral. Alllllways depresses me.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally I do not want a funeral because I think they are horrible wastes of money. What I want to play around the world on everything that can play music as rigged up beforehand would be this:
[video=youtube;Us_68tpSp0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us_68tpSp0w[/video]


----------



## Oovie (Apr 4, 2011)

[yt]XmgSoa9_y7E[/yt]

If just one person thinks of _him_ at that funeral, I'll have died happy. I'll have eternity to find you now friend.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;aKw5mbcE7VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKw5mbcE7VY[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2011)

Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings. All of it.


----------



## Zanzi (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;IR6uz_VTCUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR6uz_VTCUo[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 5, 2011)

[yt]m4eJarJ-GfE[/yt]


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 8, 2011)

I would probably pick either

Zero Percent by MCR
House of Wolves by MCR
Dead by MCR


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;1lyu1KKwC74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/video]

[video=youtube;6QyVil0dwhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QyVil0dwhk[/video]

And then the obligatory joke choice?
[video=youtube;tvbhqkG7rQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvbhqkG7rQU[/video]


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;OcxQfCZ_9V8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcxQfCZ_9V8[/video]
i chose this for two reasons:
1) it's far more appropriate for a funeral than most of these songs posted
2) I really like the movie that it is in


----------



## JadeFire (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll probably go with the classic: 
[video=youtube;28sdV_DXSrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28sdV_DXSrU[/video]
Dun dun dadun, dun dadun dadun da dun.


----------



## Winter (Apr 14, 2011)

It would be either Icarus Dream by Yngwie Malmsteen, In a Pale Moon's Shadow by Haggard or Der erste Tag by Lacrimosa.


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2011)

A song for my funeral? Damn Pine... Well it would have to be [video=youtube;w9TGj2jrJk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8[/video]

Or perhaps [video=youtube;iQru7oCdYXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQru7oCdYXA[/video]

Maybe even [video=youtube;-D5wTYmcBX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D5wTYmcBX4[/video] (DRAGON AGE FTW!)  if I join the army (always wanted to), then get KIA.


----------



## Renaldo (Apr 19, 2011)

Its my Life by Bon Jovi or They Don't really care about us by Michael Jackson..!!


----------



## Hir (Apr 19, 2011)

Renaldo said:


> Its my Life by Bon Jovi


 
I AIN'T GONNA LIVE FOREVERRRR

evidently not

oh wait I never posted a serious one for this

[yt]88KUBzV2jfU[/yt]


----------



## Teto (Apr 19, 2011)

[yt]Wshz_QmGo0Y[/yt]


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't want a funeral, how about a wake at my favorite pub?  But this song will have to play at least once:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iypUpv9xelg

The only other one I can think that must be played is this one by Flogging Molly:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AOp9c5DRzc&feature=related


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> 2) I really like the movie that it is in


 Same. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qL164-x5Zw

Final Fantasy IX- Roses of May.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;2mFfHtzrIMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mFfHtzrIMs[/video]

I want this one.


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 21, 2011)

The Cranberries, Daffodil Lament

I already have it picked out and written down.


----------



## keretceres (Apr 21, 2011)

I want this to be played at my funeral: 

[video=youtube;_kPyGvqNn4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kPyGvqNn4Y&feature=feedlik[/video]

Mainly as I blame them for my demise... all be it unfairly...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 21, 2011)

Either this for heavy:

[video=youtube;OFlFWBmAjWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFlFWBmAjWA[/video]

This for somewhat less than heavy:

[video=youtube;u1Ul73QM0Kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1Ul73QM0Kw[/video]

Or just because I want to make shit a bit less depressing, I'd pick this:

[video=youtube;qfeB_EzafzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfeB_EzafzE[/video]


----------



## Myrkrvaldyr (May 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;c-JGzGfhXVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-JGzGfhXVE[/video]
That one for sure.


----------



## Ixtu (May 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;ED_pU2oDnug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED_pU2oDnug[/video]

Well it'd brighten up the mood now wouldn't it??


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

"Live and Let Die" - Paul McCartney, "Everybody Hurts" - REM, "Cats in the Cradle" - Harry Chapin (just to make everyone cry)


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 6, 2011)

[yt]Y6ljFaKRTrI[/yt]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 7, 2011)

For my funeral, probably this song.

[video=youtube;PeKE2Z-9HVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeKE2Z-9HVM[/video]

I know it sounds macabre, but I've already chosen the song I'll sing at both my parents funerals, since they were both in the military (Dad = Air Force, Mom = Navy).

[video=youtube;0ssHxZABrpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ssHxZABrpE[/video]


----------



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

Just to make my friends as uncomfortable as possible i can. 
[video=youtube;mPbo5GZEl_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbo5GZEl_w[/video]
The priest will most likely die of a heart attack when 10 headbanger starts praying to Satan and trow pig blood all over the church.
I do really need some new friends...


----------



## drakeor (May 9, 2011)

I would totally have them play this at my funeral.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72SmnlWQOjY[video=youtube;72SmnlWQOjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72SmnlWQOjY[/video]


----------



## WingDog (May 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8CkEbto2L0

"Forgiven" by Skillet


----------



## STB (May 10, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> Well it'd brighten up the mood now wouldn't it??



I'd go to your funeral then.


----------



## Roger23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't cry by Guns And Roses should be the song for it..!!


----------



## Cyril (Jul 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;rTDzh9hi6h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTDzh9hi6h0[/video]


----------



## jonty (Jul 13, 2011)

Goodbye my Lover by James Blunt is the song for funeral..


----------



## Hir (Jul 13, 2011)

jonty said:


> Goodbye my Lover by James Blunt is the song for funeral..


 
if you're a tool :]


----------



## Accalia Wolfa (Jul 15, 2011)

idk what song exactly but i would want them to play party music


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

i changed my mind i want this 

[yt]Ua9_R0-DnwM[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;wp6QpMWaKpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp6QpMWaKpE[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

And then SOMEONE will be like "Oh man I know this! That was a great game lol" and they get kicked out :c


----------



## Bliss (Jul 15, 2011)

May It Be by Enya. 

Though if I'm completely honest...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Though if I'm completely honest...


 
overdosing on drugs is not a laughing matter young man

but on meth it is


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd love to have the trololo song played at mine. I'd get the last laugh.


----------



## McLovintheMonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;8UIkq1a3bps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UIkq1a3bps[/video]Yiff in Hell Furfag by The Tetris Liloet Memorial Society or [video=youtube;bHyeCR2g3nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHyeCR2g3nk[/video]We all Fall by Boondox or [video=youtube;JJ7LPAm7f4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ7LPAm7f4E[/video] Save Me some Sugar by the Midnight Riders because there good funeral songs.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 19, 2011)

I choose this song based solely on the name of the band and the song title. ==> After the Burial - Your troubles will cease and fortune will smile upon you

[video=youtube;x6vYDPFMMPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6vYDPFMMPg[/video]


----------



## ColdWarWolf (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;c1hLduV1p88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1hLduV1p88[/video] dieing is for fools~Charlie Sheen


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 29, 2011)

Simple. Either Perfect Day by Lou Reed, as it sounds really quite dramatic and important, but signifies nothing more than a pleasant afternoon spent with good company.

That, or for ultimate gits and shiggles[video=youtube;BeGjTiUqw8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeGjTiUqw8U&amp;list=FLT4f9rpCbAb6KMLrWY35nHA&amp;  index=2&amp;feature=plpp[/video] I don't think you can get any less reverant than with that particular tune.;


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

This one:

[video=youtube;_BzLvFawauA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BzLvFawauA[/video]

 or this I can't decide..:

[video=youtube;qMpWKblDG2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMpWKblDG2M[/video]


----------



## Ziggywolf (Aug 29, 2011)

Burn in hell: Dimmuborgir


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha. Oh man, I'm terrible.

[video=youtube;VxAs1EBsHYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxAs1EBsHYA[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Aug 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;nn8zSTwQNoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn8zSTwQNoQ[/video]


----------



## FluorescentShadow (Jan 13, 2012)

i would be a jackass and make them play caramell dansen at my funeral


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 13, 2012)

Reviving a thread that has been inactive for a month or longer is against the rules.


----------

